# NJ members - Manasquan - Fisherman's Cove



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone?

I figured I'd give this one bump to see if anyone missed it who might be interested.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I would love to go but for now I am taking care of my Mom, she is 81 and has many medical issues. If you ever get to Cape May please PM me, we also have dog friendly beaches on the bay side.
June


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry about your mom. Take good care of her! 

I would absolutely love to bring Chester to Cape May. I love it there. But it's a bit of a drive for a day trip - close to 3 hours. Maybe we can do it one time if we ever do an overnighter.


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I take Finley there on occassion. The last time was his birthday weekend (May 21st) where he learned to swim.


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

I would love to take Nemo there. 

Is it an off leash beach?


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi GNMom!

Yes, it is an off leash beach. I'm sure Nemo will love it as much as Finley does!

Fishermans Cove Conservation Area


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm actually not sure if it's an off-leash beach. I should probably read the signs. But no one ever keeps their dogs on a leash. There's usually at least 50 or so dogs when we go on the weekends and they all run free.

You really should bring your dog! You can tell that all of the dogs have so much fun there and there's always so many other dogs to play with. I don't think I've ever seen Chester have more fun than he's had at the beach. I want to take him tomorrow...but only if it's not raining all day.

One thing is to definitely bring a water toy. And make sure to keep your eye on it because all the dogs fetch each other's toys and it's easy to lose your toy.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I was just talking about taking Remy there. So far I haven't been able to get him to go into the water on his own unless other dogs have been around and I figured a few trips down there might teach him how much fun the water is!

I just haven't figured out when I can plan the trip yet! So the quick answer is count us in!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey wants to come!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Lennap said:


> I was just talking about taking Remy there. So far I haven't been able to get him to go into the water on his own unless other dogs have been around and I figured a few trips down there might teach him how much fun the water is!
> 
> I just haven't figured out when I can plan the trip yet! So the quick answer is count us in!


Let me know whenever you plan to bring Remy! We plan on making quite a few trips this summer. We're definitely going tomorrow if there's no rain.



Jamm said:


> Joey wants to come!


Then you gotta get your butt over here to NJ.  Seaside aka "Jersey Shore" is close to the dog beach...just sayin haha.


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

MittaBear said:


> Let me know whenever you plan to bring Remy! We plan on making quite a few trips this summer. We're definitely going tomorrow if there's no rain.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you gotta get your butt over here to NJ.  Seaside aka "Jersey Shore" is close to the dog beach...just sayin haha.


This is fantastic! Please count Finley in too!!! He wants to put his webbed paws to good use!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

kekee726 said:


> This is fantastic! Please count Finley in too!!! He wants to put his webbed paws to good use!


That sounds great! Hopefully we can find a weekend where a couple of us can meet up. I can't really think of any Saturday's off the top of my head that I have plans (although possibly the 25th of June I might be busy.) So if anyone else wants to list any Saturday's that work...we can find a date that a bunch of us can get together.

Anyways, if anyone plans on going tomorrow, feel free to PM me.


----------



## MJ2315 (May 26, 2011)

When Hemi is ready for it, we'd love to go to a beach!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

It's only 1he 20 min from me. I might be going July 15th cause I have off. Maybe sooner if I see a Saturday that I can make it when you guys might go. I just wanna see Levi in the Ocean!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm glad to see there's definitely some interest! We have a little over an hour drive, but it's definitely worth it to make the drive to spend a couple of hours at the beach.

Hopefully we can find a date that will work for some people so we can get a group together. If not, you'll probably still find Chester and I at the beach on a few Saturday's this summer.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love taking the dogs to this beach. I'll keep an eye on the thread and hopefully be able to make it if there is ever a meet up!


----------



## elasarko (Jul 4, 2011)

*Goldstock*

Does anyone know how to get info about Goldstock 2011...i cant find it anywhere..thanks:wavey:


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I figured I'd give this thread a bump. We've been taking Chester to the beach a few times this summer and he's been loving it.

Does anyone want to schedule a get-together sometime before the summer is up?


----------

